# have you ever wanted to do something crazy and wild



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have this crazy desire to get a diamond stud put in the side of my nose,:w00t::HistericalSmiley: I know it's crazy and I never will but I just think they are so awesome. I shared this with my son and he about flipped off his chair:HistericalSmiley:I don't dare share this with my husband he would have a heart attack:HistericalSmileyr divorce me:HistericalSmiley:
At my age I shouldn't even think of things like that:innocent:
Soooo share with me, what is something crazy and wild that you will never do but wish you had.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

My sis has a nose stud, and I love it! She is a make-up artist/photographer/hairstylist so it suits her artsy style much more than it would my business suits  I think that you are never too old to do something wild and crazy! If I could (don't judge me:brownbag I would get more visible tattoos. They are really addicting! I do plan on getting one on my 80th b-day. At that point, it's just awesome.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a nose stud and absolutely love it! :thumbsup: (see pic below) Its really small and almost unoticeable...I have gone to work with it and one of my colleagues didn't even notice it until after 5 months that I was working there! :HistericalSmiley: Mind you, she sat at the desk right next to me! I've had it in for 8 years already...wow, time flies! I never think its too late to do something wild and crazy....we all live only once! :w00t:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I have this crazy desire to get a diamond stud put in the side of my nose,:w00t::HistericalSmiley: I know it's crazy and I never will but I just think they are so awesome. I shared this with my son and he about flipped off his chair:HistericalSmiley:I don't dare share this with my husband he would have a heart attack:HistericalSmileyr divorce me:HistericalSmiley:
> At my age I shouldn't even think of things like that:innocent:
> Soooo share with me, what is something crazy and wild that you will never do but wish you had.


Paula! I thought you were going to say you had a crazy desire to get a diamond stud put in your navel!:HistericalSmiley: 

Now this is an interesting thread you started Paula. I think this thread could be a great test for our super moderators!:HistericalSmiley: I mean if you have this crazy desire to get a diamond stud put in the side of your nose ... then I can't wait to see what everyone else comes up with. :chili::chili:

I would still like to get healthy enough to tandem dive from an airplane. Yep ... I really would love to do that. :chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, Cory ... No doubt about it ... you look gorgeous with the diamond stud in the side of your nose. you really do.

And, I think you are right ... it's never too late to do something you've always wanted to do. So, Paula ... I say go for it. Paula, it's just that you took me off guard with that one. But, I love it! :chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cory, yes that's what I'm talking about, something feminine. by the way you are a beauty. who knows I might surprise myself and do it one day. lol
I was talking on the phone with one of my closest friends and I ask her if she ever wanted to do something crazy and wild, boy:w00t: was I ever surprised by her answer:HistericalSmiley: she then ask me what I wanted to do, I shared about the nose piercing, she said she would have NEVER guessed that about me lol:innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, Cory ... No doubt about it ... you look gorgeous with the diamond stud in the side of your nose. you really do.
> 
> And, I think you are right ... it's never too late to do something you've always wanted to do. So, Paula ... I say go for it. Paula, it's just that you took me off guard with that one. But, I love it! :chili::chili:


 
I think I have taken alot of close friends and family off guard, lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Paula! I thought you were going to say you had a crazy desire to get a diamond stud put in your navel!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Now this is an interesting thread you started Paula. I think this thread could be a great test for our super moderators!:HistericalSmiley: I mean if you have this crazy desire to get a diamond stud put in the side of your nose ... then I can't wait to see what everyone else comes up with. :chili::chili:
> 
> I would still like to get healthy enough to tandem dive from an airplane. Yep ... I really would love to do that. :chili::chili:


 
wow Marie you have alot more guts then I do, when that happens I want to be there to watch you, what a brave lady you are, and I thought getting my nose pierced was being brave lol


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paula, you are so cute!
Why don't you just have one tattooed on---and kill two birds w/one stone!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Paula, I am actually a huge fan of the tiny diamond studs, exactly like Cory's. I have always wanted one, but I don't think I could handle something in my nose like that, lol. To me, they don't look "edgy" or "tacky"...they are quite feminine, actually. They give just a little sparkle!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, a few months ago I got my hair cut in a short, wispy pixie. What I really want to do is have it bleached out white to match MiMi....that I haven't had the courage to do. I'll make a pact with you...you get your tiny diamond nose stud and I will get my hair bleached out to white.

Cory...your stud is lovely. Delicate and very becoming. You are every bit as pretty as your little boy...and that is saying a lot!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree, Cory looks beautiful with the diamond stud. It is done in good taste. I do hate to see them on the tongue though. My daughter has one in her bellybutton. If I were younger I might want to do a tattoo on my very lower back or on my ankle, nothing big, but at my age it ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love your little diamond, Cory. I have often thought I would like one of those. I'm not a fan of tattoo's so I would never do that .

The wildest thing I have done lately is parasailing in Grand Cayman while on a cruise in January. It was a spur of the moment thing, which is highly unusual for me. I usually over-analyze everything.

You all might give some wild and crazy ideas, so keep them coming!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My youngest daughter has the nose stud and a naval one too. It took me a long time to get use to it. I kept thinking she had a little boogey on her nosey.  I don't want anything that hurts to have it done. I had my eyeliner tatted on and that hurt enough.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cosy said:


> My youngest daughter has the nose stud and a naval one too. It took me a long time to get use to it. I kept thinking she had a little boogey on her nosey.  I don't want anything that hurts to have it done. I had my eyeliner tatted on and that hurt enough.


OUCH, OUCH, OUCH!
I'll bet you are cute when you wake up though! I am such a chicken!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Cory, love the nose stud 

Paula, go for it if you want to 

As for myself: sky dive at least x100 more times. I loved the feeling of the first one I did. So wanna do it many more time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula - go for it!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Cory, yes that's what I'm talking about, something feminine. by the way you are a beauty. who knows I might surprise myself and do it one day. lol
> I was talking on the phone with one of my closest friends and I ask her if she ever wanted to do something crazy and wild, boy:w00t: was I ever surprised by her answer:HistericalSmiley: she then ask me what I wanted to do, I shared about the nose piercing, she said she would have NEVER guessed that about me lol:innocent:


I tend to agree with your friend. That does not sound like you.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have already done the "wild and crazy" in my youth, so I'm not too inclined to do anything now. For me, getting a 3rd Maltese would be it.:HistericalSmiley:I once dreamed of taking a ride in a hot air balloon, but now I'm afraid of heights.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I have already done the "wild and crazy" in my youth, so I'm not too inclined to do anything now. For me, getting a 3rd Maltese would be it.:HistericalSmiley:I once dreamed of taking a ride in a hot air balloon, but now I'm afraid of heights.


That's what I want to do for my next birthday (my 35th)!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I always wanted to get a eyebrow piercing (so ur not alone with exciting piercings)! I went to a catholic HS so it was never possible... and now i work at a job that there will be no way i can let it heal with it on my face! lol...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - never in a million year would I have thought of you in terms of a nose piercing. Come to think of it, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of you. :huh:How 'bout ponying up one of those so we can judge if the piercing would look good? :thumbsup:

I'm such a wuss. :blush: I can't think of anything. :hiding: I'm not a piercing, tattooing type and never had any desire for that. I don't like flying that much so no jumping out of planes unless I have to. However, I am "jumping" on one idea brought up -- I wouldn't have to bleach my hair white; I could just let my hair go white if I stop coloring it, but I'm afraid about that stage of growing out...1/2 red, half white. :yucky: And I'll never get a real short haircut again since when the Vidal Sassoon cut (you have to be of a certain age) was popular (I was a teen) and I got it and someone at a store said, "I'll be right with you, sonny." Never had really short hair again. 
So I guess, I'll just keep living my boring life.:thmbdn: Gee, I was happy until just now. Silly me. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

You guys crack me up. Nose piercing have always intrigued me, would never get one, just very curious about the other end inside the nostril. I am very active and always bumping/rubbing my nose and the thought of that other end in there...... oww, oww, OWW. Tattoos are not my thing, don't like the permanence. What if I got bored of it after a while, it would be hard to get rid of. I have no fear of heights but jumping out of an airplane seems ludicrous to me. I want to stay on the airplane but love turbulence. Just got back from vacation and went to a transportation museum that had some working old, bi-planes and thought the brochure mentioned that we could get a ride on one. Was totally disapointed when I found out it wasn't true. Was really looking forward to the pilot doing a 360, imagine how much fun that would have been! My secret desire that cannot be fulfilled is radically changing my hair color like streaks of pink or electric blue. Alas, given my profession it would never fly. Guess I will have to get old and retire and then I can do it.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Paula, I saw a girl yesterday with a teeny tiny nose stud and thought of you! It looked very nice and you could hardly even see it. I say go for it!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Paula, sometimes we have things that seem to speak to our authentic selves.
I think to be truely authentic it would be a mix of how we see ourselves, meshed with how those who know us well see us.
For example I could streak my hair hair purple and others would say: "That's you." But to bleach it blonde would have everyone shaking their head.

I have jet black hair naturally, and recently dip dyed the ends (requires much bleach for dark hair!!) purple, it was pretty & "me"
but soon got tired of it (waist length hair!) and hacked it off into a chin length bob. 
I think I was worried I was focusing on my appearance too much. 
Sure it was _pretty_, but it was distracting.

As for piercings, my most creative to date has been a nape piercing. 
So I am obviously on board with your desire to pierce your nose.
I have too many allergies to pierce my nostril, too much time sneezing.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I kind of like septum piercings (through the wall between your nostrils, just below where the cartilage starts). I also like that you can flip them up into your nostrils when you're at work so they can't be seen. But I have terrible allergies so I don't think I'd ever get any piercings in my nose.

I might actually get a tattoo sometime. I want to get one of the flower made out of ribbon that's on Tiffany's color. I think it'd be a cute symbol of my love for her.

As far as activities I'd like to try....definitely no skydiving, mountain climbing, or anything with heights. Eek. It's not super crazy, but I'd really like to try waterskiing. Looks like fun.


----------

